# סקר - אילו מחלוקות היו עם בני הזוג בתכנון 	  	 	 		 		  		 		 	   	     |



## דניאל ואורן (23/10/13)

סקר - אילו מחלוקות היו עם בני הזוג בתכנון
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




| 
חתונה היא אירוע גדול ויקר (וגם משמח ומאושר) והרבה פעמים, סביב הארגון שלו מתעוררות מחלוקות בין בני הזוג. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לפעמים המחלוקות הן סביב קביעת התקציב, לפעמים הן סביב עניינים של טעם אישי או אופי האירוע (גדול, קטן, כמה מוזמנים?) ולפעמים הן סביב כל מיני נושאים אחרים שמתעוררים. בדרך כלל, המחלוקות קשורות גם ביחסים עם משפחות המוצא של בני הזוג. 

אשמח אם תספרו לנו אילו מחלוקות היו לכן ואיך הן נפתרו בסוף? האם צד אחד ויתר, או שמצאתם פשרה, או שדחיתם את הדיון במחלוקות וקיוויתם שדברים יסתדרו על הצד הטוב ביותר... 

אתם מוזמנים לשתף ולספר!


----------



## coffeetoffy (23/10/13)

אהההה 
שמלה- כתפיות או לא: אני רציתי סטרפלס ולו היה חשוב המחשוף
שיער- פזור או לא: אני רציתי שיהיה נח והוא רצה שאהיה יפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מתנות לאורחים- אמא התעקשה והוא סירב בתוקף
צבע- אני קבעתי סגול, חמותי כמעט ביטלה את האירוע
עיצוב אולם- רציתי להקציב 4K למשהו צנוע והוא הטיל וטו


שמלה- התפשרנו על כתפיות תחרה, ככה שהיה מחשוף וגם תכלס היה לי נח. והיה מהמם. 
שיער- עשיתי "חצי קוקו", עם פפיון (שגם היה מהמם)
מתנות- אמרתי לו לבחור את המלחמות שלו, היא שילמה, הכל הסתיים בשלום
צבע- חמותי מוזמנת לעשות מה שבא לה בחתונה שלה. בשלי אני קבעתי וזה מה שהיה. למרות שהיא קנתה לשושבינה סנדלים מזעזעות בלי לשאול אותי אבל לא היה לי כח לריב.  (היא גם רצתה לשים לה כתר!!)
עיצוב אולם- בעלי צדק.. לא היה צורך


----------



## MineSweeper (23/10/13)

לשמחתי לא היו מחלוקות בינינו, 
אנחנו מאוד באותו ראש והוא מאוד סמך עליי בנושאים של מקום, עיצוב וכו', כמובן שהתייעצנו אבל אנחנו חושבים דומה.
המחלוקת היחידה, החשובה לפחות, הייתה בנושא הרבנות-כן-או-לא, והיא באמת הייתה יותר עם המשפחה שלו, למרות שבגללם גם לו זה היה חשוב.
אני ישבתי עם אמא שלו (המקסימה) לשיחה והסברתי לה מה מפריע לי ברבנות, היא הקשיבה והבינה אבל בסופו של דבר הסבירה לי למה להם כה חשוב שנתחתן דרך הרבנות.
מאוד מהר החלטתי שאני לא מעוניינת במתיחות/כעס/אווירה שלילית סביב אירוע יפה ומשמח, הבנתי כמה זה חשוב להם והחלטתי שאני מתפשרת. הייתי שלמה עם הבחירה והחלטתי לראות את הדברים הטובים והיפים בתהליך ולהתעלם מהדברים שפחות מדברים אליי.
ספגתי גם ביקורת כלשהי מהסביבה שלי שהיא קצת אנטי-רבנות, אבל באמת שהייתי שלמה עם ההחלטות שלנו ואני שלמה איתן גם היום לאחר האירוע.
סוג של מחלוקת נוספת היה בנושא חתונת צהריים - שלי היה ברור מלכתחילה שתהיה ולא היה מקום לדיון - הצד שלו פחות התחבר בהתחלה אבל הבינו שזה מה שאנחנו רוצים וזרמו. בסוף הם היו מאוד מרוצים ומופתעים לטובה.


----------



## אביה המואביה (23/10/13)

לא זכורה לי אף מחלוקת של ממש. 
אני חושבת שבעיצוב ההזמנות היה לנו קצת קשה לבחור עיצוב ששנינו ממש נאהב. הוא רצה משהו בצבעים של ירוק או כחול, אבל בדוגמא שהיא טבעית ומשלבת משהו כמו ענפים ועלים של עץ. אני מצאתי דוגמא בדיוק כמו שהוא רצה, אבל בצבע ורוד- וזה גם נראה הרבה יותר טוב בורוד, אז הוא התפשר על זה. 

נראה לי שזהו. לא מצליחה לזכור משהו נוסף.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (23/10/13)

עונה בעצמי 
האמת, לא היו מחלוקות של ממש. 
היו מחלוקות בהתחלה, אבל אחרי כמה בירורים - הם נפתרו מכורח המציאות:





 הוא רצה אירוע שיהיה במזג אוויר קריר כי הוא סובל מחום. אני פחדתי שירד גשם, אבל הייתי מוכנה לקחת צ'אנס על נובמבר (כי ידעתי שזה עקרוני לו). אם זה היה תלוי בי, היינו מקבלים הצעה להתחתן בספטמבר (הוא אמר שחוץ מהחום - זה עשוי להיות לחוץ מדי מבחינת זמני תכנון)- אבל בדיעבד, יצא טוב והיה מזג אוויר מצוין ולא היה אכפת לי להתגמש בעניין הזה. 





 הוא רצה חתונה בטבע או במקום מקורי בהפקה עצמית - אבל.... אי אפשר להתחתן בטבע בנובמבר בגלל שעשוי להיות קר מדי. אמרתי לו שאני מוכנה לנסות לארגן חתונה בטבע, אבל רק אם נקבע את התאריך לזמן שבו לא לוקחים צ'אנס עם הגשם וניקח מפיק מסודר. אחרי שעבר קצת זמן, הוא הבין שזה בלגאן. הוא לא רצה אירוע יקר מדי ואני אמרתי שהפקה עצמית בד"כ יותר יקרה... (וגם, לא הייתי מוכנה להתפשר על לארגן אירוע כזה בלי מפיק). בנושא העונה הוא לא רצה לוותר והבין ששני הדברים לא הולכים יחד. 





 הוא היה השקול יותר כלכלית מבין שנינו. הוא התעקש שאסור להתפשר על התקציב וצריך לדבוק בו. בדיעבד, יצא מצוין! כל כך שמחה שהוא עקשן בקטע הזה כי הצלחנו לארגן יופי של אירוע בתקציב לגמרי סביר בלי לחרוג. והכי חשוב- האירוע התאים ליכולת הכלכלית שלנו ולא יצרנו הכבדה על ההורים. 

אגב, הוא רצה לעשות עיצוב עצמי של האירוע ומאד עודד אותי לזה... היום אני מתחרטת שלא הלכתי אתו ורק העליתי קשיים של חוסר בזמן ומי יארגן את זה ביום האירוע ובמקום להיות קצת יותר פתוחה מחשבתית- הייתי קצת מקובעת. ומאד מאד חבל לי! מצד שני, בזמן ההכנות לחתונה עבדתי באופן מאד אינטנסיבי כך שאני לא יודעת אם הייתי מצליחה גם ככה. 

כל מה שפירטתי לא הגיע למחלוקת של ממש, יותר לאי הסכמה קטנה. אבל המציאות הנחתה אותנו לכיוון הנכון.


----------



## bellbell1 (23/10/13)

האמת שכמעט ולא היו לנו מחלוקות.. 
הדבר היחיד שאני יכולה לחשוב עליו זה לגבי האולם
ראינו אולם אחד (ויחיד) וממש ממש התלהבנו ממנו.. פשוט איך שנכנסנו ראינו ת'צמינו מתחתנים שם!
יש לנו כבר הסטוריה עם דברים דומים.. רואים משהו אחד, קולטים אחד ת'שני ויודעים שזה זה!
אבל אז המשפחות (בעיקר מהצד שלי) התחילו ללחוץ ואפילו ל"רדת" עלינו שאנחנו נאיביים ולא יכולים להסתמך על סמך ביקור במקום אחד ששם אנחנו רוצים לסגור

ואז התחילה המחלוקת בנינו, כי אני נוטה לתת חשיבות רבה למה שהקרובים שלי אומרים (גם אם זה נגד הדעה שלי)
ומצאנו את עצמינו רבים כמה ימים על הנושא.. כשהוא כל הזמן טען שאני יותר מדי מושפעת מדעת הסביבה הקרובה שלי ושזו החתונה שלנו ורק אנחנו צריכים להחליט 

בסופו של דבר, לא ראינו עוד מקומות, סגרנו עם האולם הזה.. ויצאנו מרוצים עד השמיים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ד"א הגיעו התמונות.. וזה אומר שאני צריכה להתחיל לכתוב קרדיטים.. מאיפה מתחיליםםם? אמאלההה...


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (23/10/13)

במזל - כמעט ולא היו מחלוקות 
והסיבה לכך פשוטה - הכל נפל עליי ואני החלטתי את רוב ההחלטות. 
אני בחרתי את האולם, הצלם, הדיג'יי, המגנטים וכו'...

הדבר היחיד שכן גרם לויכוחים זה סידור מקומות הישיבה שאת זה עושים לרוב בלחץ, לא ידענו איך לסדר שולחנות, איפה למקם כל משפחה (באיזה צד של האולם) וכו'. 
אז היו יומיים די מתסכלים לפני החתונה, אבל זה עבר מהר (ממש מהר) ושכחנו מזה ישר...  
ועדיין הייתי ממליצה לכולם לעשות סידור ישיבה שמי מאחר וזה פותר הרבה בעיות במהלך האירוע עצמו והרבה יותר מסודר עבור האורחים.


----------



## josie1986 (23/10/13)

אצלנו 
למען האמת לא היו מחלוקות, כמעט בכלל.
בהתחלה אמרתי שאני רוצה להשקיע סכום מסוים בצלם ובעלי נחרד מהמחיר ולא הבין למה צריך להשקיע בזה כ"כ הרבה.
בסופו של דבר בגלל שפנינו לאיזיווד קיבלנו את הצלם שרציתי דרכם ובעלי לא "הרגיש" את ההוצאה על הצלם בין שאר ההוצאות.

הייתה לנו מחלוקת גם בנוגע לכמות המוזמנים, כשאבא שלו החליט להוסיף עוד מוזמנים זמן קצר לפני האירוע. בתחילה הסכמנו שזה לא לעניין, אך איכשהו בעלי השתכנע שזה לא נורא (ממשפחתו) ונאלצתי לקבל את זה.

לגבי שאר הדברים הייתה הסכמה בינינו והיה כיף לגלות שאנחנו מדמיינים את החתונה באופן דומה.


----------



## תותית1212 (23/10/13)

המוצא 
אצלנו אני חושבת שרוב המחלוקת סבבו סביב מוצא.
ואני אסביר.

לפתגורס יש משפחה 'אירופאית' רגילה, עם מעט מוזמנים- מתוכם הרבה חברים ומעט משפחה- כי זה מה יש.
אצלי יש צד מזרחי גדול מאוד יחסית (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) עם הרבה משפחה מצומצמת- אחים של אמא הילדים והנכדים שלהם- ואפילו בני דודים של אמא שלי (ויש הרבה).

אז מההתחלה היו הרבה אנשים שפתגורס חשב שהם מיותרים כי הם משפחה רחוקה מדי/ יותר מדי אנשים.

אני מצידי הפעלתי את כל הלחץ שבעולם על מנת לקבל מההורים רשימות מוזמנים עם טלפונים ועם כתובות עדכניות כדי לעשות אישורי הגעה וכדי לוודא שכל מי שקיבל הזמנה ועלול להגיע יופיע אצלנו ברשימות.

חוצמזה המשפחה המזרחיסטית שלי מאוד נחמדה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לא חייב מזרחית, לא חייב הגשה לשולחן ולא נורא שסחבת אותנו ליער 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בל נשכח את החינה המרוקאית שלי- שלא הייתי מוותרת עליה בעד שום דבר- אם החתן לא רוצה, החתן יכול להשאר בבית!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- והוא באמת כמעט נשאר, אחרי שקם בבוקר עם "דלקת גרון".
ועכשיו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בונוס- אני התגלגלתי מצחוק, אבא שלו הדביק על הוול שלו!! - החתן הלבנבן לובש כיפתן

בסופו של דבר הכל בא על מקומו בשלום


----------



## תותית1212 (23/10/13)

הקישור התקין 
החתן הלבנבן לובש כיפתן- 
http://www.confeti.co.il/מברוק-החתן-הלבנבן-לובש-כיפתן/


----------



## arapax (24/10/13)

מעט מאד 
גם בן הזוג שלי רצה אירוע לא כמו של כולם, בטבע, שנארגן לבד, או במקום לא מוסדר. והיו עוד כמה רעיונות, הזויים יותר או פחות, בדרך. נתתי לו מספרי טלפון של מפיקים כדי שיברר מחירים (כמות המוזמנים שלנו פסלה שימוש בגינה של ההורים שלי), ובסופו של דבר הוא הבין שזה יצא יותר יקר, יהיה יותר כאב ראש, ובסוף עדיין יצא "חתונה", אז מצאנו את הפשרה שלנו בצורה של מסיבת אירוסין, כפי שכבר סיפרתי בעבר. 

לגבי כל השאר היינו די בהסכמה, בחרנו ספקים בקלות, עמדנו בתקציב, וממש לא היו בעיות. היו מחלוקות עם המשפחה שלו, שלא הבינה למה אנחנו לא יכולים להתחתן דרך הרבנות כמו כולם, אבל הן לא השתקפו אצלנו, כי אף אחד מאיתנו לא היה מוכן להתפשר בנושא הזה, ובסופו של דבר לא נשארה להם ברירה אלא להבין שזה מה שיהיה, ואחר כך להיות מופתעים מהתגובות החיוביות שהם קיבלו מהמוזמנים שלהם על הטקס שלנו.


----------



## Nooki80 (24/10/13)

ללא מחלוקות 
היו לנו ציפיות ומחשבות לגבי החתונה שהיו מאוד דומות.
היה לשנינו ברור שזאת תהיה חתונה חילונית ואזרחית, היה רצון שתהיה קטנה ככל האפשר במסגרת המגבלות ותוך התחשבות בהורים (שאגב ממש לא התערבו בתכנון החתונה, ולא ניסו בשום שלב להכתיב או לכפות את דעתם).
שנינו רצינו חתונה בחצר או גן, אבל ברגע שהבנו שעל מנת שהחברים הקרובים שלנו יהיו נוכחים ניאלץ להתחתן בסופש האחרון של דצמבר, הפנמנו ישר שהחתונה תהיה במקום סגור. וברגע שהבנו את זה, הבנו גם שמבחינת הטעם והרצון האישיים שלנו לא נוכל להתפשר על אולם קובייתי, תעשייתי וסטנדרטי, הבנו שהחתונה שלנו לא תהיה זולה. 
דווקא כאן, אני (כלכלנית הבית
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )הייתי הרבה יותר חרדה ממנו לגבי כמות הכסף שאנחנו הולכים להשקיע באירוע (בשום שלב זה לא היה עניין של "כמה נפסיד"). בשלב מסויים אחרי שנתקלנו בכל מיני מהמורות רציניות מול האולם, חשבתי שאולי עדיף לנצל זאת כדי לצאת מהחוזה וללכת על אירוע פשוט וזול יותר. 
בייב שכנע שלא, ושנשאר עם התוכנית הראשונית. 
אין חרטות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כלומר אם היינו יכולים לערוך את החתונה באותו מקום אבל עם 100 מוזמנים ולא 250 זה היה אפילו נחמד יותר, אבל לא קריטי. 
הדבר היחיד שהיה עלול להוות רקע למחלוקת היה הוידאו. אני רציתי והוא מאוד נרתע מזה אבל השתכנע שכן לעשות לאחר שפגשנו את צוות הוידאו שלנו. הוידאו יצא בדיוק לטעמנו ושנינו שמחים שלא ויתרתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
מה שכן, אפילו שבאמת לא היו מחלוקות, רמות הלחץ והציפיות שלנו היו מערב החתונה היו שונות. ומזל שבייב לא חרדתי כמוני (או בכלל. הוא הבן אדם הכי שפוי שאני מכירה) וכך הוא יכול היה קצת למתן את הדהרה שלי על גלי החרדות. 

( לא קשור לכלום, אבל וואו, זה ממש קשה להקליד על מקלדת וירטואלית!)


----------



## inbalri (24/10/13)

רבים מלא! 
ואנחנו רק בשלב חיפוש האולמות. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הריבים העיקריים הם סביב המשפחה שלו וסביב האולמות. 
אנחנו גרים בת"א ואנחנו לא ניידים. אחיות של הבנזוג גרות ביחד 10 דקות הליכה מהדירה שלנו.
האחיות קיבלו את הרכב של האמא ואנחנו די צריכים את הרכב לסיבוב אולמות והאחיות ממש עושות בעיות עם זה.
ריבים נוספים- לבנזוג אין כוח לראות עוד אולמות והוא רוצה להוריד את הקצב (אנחנו רואים 3-4 אולמות בשבוע, השבוע הזה סוגרים 3 שבועות לחיפוש).
אני בלחץ שאנחנו צריכים להתכנס על עצמנו ולסגור אולם (בכל זאת מתכננים להתחתן בפברואר-מרץ) ורמת המתח גבוהה מאוד.
הפשרה: אני הולכת עם אמא שלי לראות אולמות. מה שפותר את 2 המחלוקות העיקריות.
מצד אחד אני מאוד מאוכזבת מהבנזוג ומהאחיות שלו, מצד שני גיליתי שאני יכולה לסמוך על ההורים שלי ושהם תומכים בי.
מקווה שנסגור כבר בקרוב אולם ושמפה ילך יותר בקלות, כי באמת שזה קשה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (24/10/13)

אפשר להציע רעיון? 
התקופה שבה מחפשים מקום היא התקופה הכי לחוצה בתכנון החתונה ולפעמים מרגישים שאין זמן ואין ברירה וחייבים לרוץ קדימה. 
גם אני, בתקופת חיפוש המקום הייתי יותר לחוצה וכשהמקום המתאים נמצא, נרגעתי. 
אני חושבת שיש לכם מספיק זמן למצוא מקום להתחתן בו בפברואר מרץ וגם לסגור את הספקים וזה אפילו בכלל לא לחוץ. חשוב שתשנני את זה לעצמך - אתם תמצאו מקום ויהיה בסדר גמור. 

תציעי לבן זוגך לקחת שבוע הפסקה מהחיפוש. תשקפי לו שאת מבינה שלוח הזמנים עמוס, שזה לחוץ לו וקשה לו ותציעי לו פשרה. תגידי לו שתיקחו שבוע הפסקה מהחיפוש ואחרי שבוע ההפסקה תלכו לראות עוד שני אולמות שבדקתם מראש שהם עונים על הדרישות שלכם - כולל התקציב. תעשי מחקר מקיף ותחפשי מידע גם כאן בפורום. לחלופין, אפשר לחזור גם לאחד המקומות שאהבתם בחיפוש (אם היה). גשו לשני האולמות האלו לפגישה - כל יום לאולם אחר ובמקום לבקש רכב מהאחיות של בן זוגך - בקשי מההורים שלך שיעזרו לך וישאילו לך את הרכב או אפילו קחו ערב אחד רכב של חברות שמשכירות לפי שעה. גשו לשני המקומות שראיתם - לא בהכרח באותו היום. תעשו סיור, תבדקו ברצינות את האפשרות ואח"כ תחזרו הביתה ותחשבו על זה יום יומיים. 

בן הזוג שלך בטח לחוץ בעבודה והמתחים עם האחיות שלו קשים לו בגלל שהוא בטח מרגיש שהוא צריך "לבחור" או "לקחת צד"- זה לא נעים ואפילו קשה. תראי לו שאת מגלה הבנה כלפי המצב שלו והוא גם יתגמש איתך...


----------



## inbalri (24/10/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מקל קצת לשמוע שלא רק אני מאבדת את זה ולחוצה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אנסה ליישם את העצות הטובות שלך


----------



## Shmoops (24/10/13)

את לא היחידה 
גם אנחנו בשלב חיפושי האולם רבנו המון והיינו מאוד לחוצים. זה נפל בדיוק על תקופה ספר לחוצה אצלנו בעבודה ובמיוחד אצל בן הזוג שלא היה כ"כ פנוי לעיסוקי החתונה. מצד שני, בגלל שרצינו להתחתן בשישי בצהריים ולנצל את שעון הקיץ, נותרו לנו בערך 2 תאריכים שהתאימו לנו לחתונה והזמן הלך וסגר עלינו (התחלנו לחפש 4.5 חודשים לפני). מאוד התקשינו למצוא מקום שיענה על כל הרצונות והמגבלות שלנו ובהתחלה מאוד התברברנו כי חשבנו לעשות אירוע בטבע, או בספארי (רצינו חתונת שישי אחה"צ בלי מגבלות של כניסת שבת. בסוף זה ירד מהפרק), אבל בסוף זה לא הסתדר מכל מיני סיבות. ואז ממש התקשינו למצוא מקום גם בגלל המיקום (רצינו מקום באמצע - המשפחה שלי מהדרום ושלו מהמרכז) וגם בגלל כמות המוזמנים שהייתה לנו שהייתה בדיוק על הטווח של בין קטנה לגדולה (220 איש). לקח לנו כחודש וטיפה למצוא וזה גרם להמון לחצים שהובילו לריבים (אני הרגשתי שהוא לא יוזם מספיק ולא שם כ"כ).

אני יכולה לומר לך שאחרי שבוחרים אולם - זה נרגע. אולי יש חילוקי דעות פה ושם, אבל זה נרגע. אח"כ אצלנו הריבים היו על לחץ שלי ואדישות שלו (מה עושים עם מרכזי שולחן, איך אספיק לעשות הכול לבד? מי יעזור? ואני בעיקר רציתי לסגור דברים ולסמן וי והוא יותר אדיש ממני). זו תקופה לחוצה ואתם לא היחידים שעוברים את זה, כך שזו חצי נחמה


----------



## inbalri (24/10/13)

על העידוד


----------



## ויקי123 (24/10/13)

לא היו... 
המחלוקת היחידה היתה עם אבא שלי שהתעלם מהעובדה שאנחנו רוצים חתונה קטנה והזמין אנשים לא קשורים.


----------



## Norma Desmond (24/10/13)

היו כמה... 
בראש ובראשונה הייתה המחלוקת על המקום בו נתחתן. שנינו ידענו שאנחנו מחפשים מקום קטן ואינטימי לחתונה קטנה. הבעיה הייתה שכל אחד מאיתנו התאהב במקום אחר ולא אהב את המקום שהשני רצה. אני רציתי להתחתן ב"בית הדבש" בנס ציונה- מקום קטן ומאוד כפרי ומיוחד. ישיבה בחוץ מתחת לעצי התפוז, בפנים הכל מקושט בסגנון כפרי, קצת נוסטלגי וקיטשי. בעלי לא הצליח להתגבר על העובדה ש"כפרי" נראה לו יותר מידי פשוט, וגם.... על ריח צואת הפרות מהפרדסים הסמוכים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







אני הייתי כל כך מסנוורת מהאופי המקסים של המקום שהרגיש בדיוק אני... פחות התעניינתי בריח (באמת שלא היה כל כך מורגש- ואני רגישה לריחות).
הוא רצה להתחתן בסטוקו בפארק הירקון. המקום נראה לי נחמד, אבל פחות טבעי ומיוחד ממה שרציתי. בסופו של דבר, ברגע של ייאוש מחוסר ההחלטיות שלנו, נסענו לראות גם את "מקום בלב" והתאהבנו לחלוטין. אני קיבלתי את כל הטבע והכפריות שרציתי, הוא קיבל עדיין תחושה מושקעת ויוקרתית כמו שהוא רצה. מזל... כי כל אופציה של פשרה הייתה יכולה להיות מבאסת בשביל אחד מאיתנו (כל אחד באמת ממש לא התחבר למה שהשני רצה)

חוץ מזה היו לנו חילוקי דעות מבאסים וסטראוטיפים של נשים מול גברים. השטויות הרגילות. אני התעסקתי בענייני ותכנוני החתונה נון סטופ. הוא לא התעניין יותר מידי, וכשכן התעניין ביאס אותי כי רצה דברים שאני לא אהבתי. אני נורא רציתי להשקיע בעיצוב, וסחבתי אותו לפגישה עם המעצבת של המקום, והוא ישב בפגישה עם הפרצוף הכי סובל בעולם (טוב, להגנתו יאמר שדיברנו על צבעי פרחים וסוגי אגרטלים, ודוגמאות על מפות... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). כשניסיתי להתייעץ איתו בנוגע למחשבותיו ותחושותיו לגבי צבע הפרחים הוא אמר "לא אכפת לי" ואני, שהפכתי כבר לבריידזילה אימתנית ורגשנית (מאיפה צצה כל הרגישות הזו לפני החתונה? הרגשתי כמו אשה בהריון- מוצפת הורמונים ובעלת מצבי רוח) החלטתי שה"לא אכפת לי" הזה נוגע לכל החתונה ולא רק לצבע הפרחים.
בסוף? הכל עבר, היה יפה, שנינו נהנינו והיינו מרוצים. והפרחים היו בצבע סגול עם נגיעות צהוב! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שזה הכי חשוב, כן?


----------

